# Pls. suggest me buy a 40-42" LED TV  under Rs. 65000  with better performance



## sanjaitanu (Dec 11, 2012)

Dear ALL,
I like to purchase a 40-42 inch LED TV with better performance & upto max. Rs. 65000 from either of Sony/Samsung/LG/Philips/Panasonic/Toshiba brands. Pls. suggest me some better LED TV Models in the above price range.
I have come to know that OLEDs are better than edge LEDs. So, should I wait for sometime & then go to purchase an OLED instead of purchasing an Edge-LED Tv right now.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 12, 2012)

For OLED you gotta pay 6 lac 50000, not 65000


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 12, 2012)

sanjaitanu said:


> Dear ALL,
> I like to purchase a 40-42 inch LED TV with better performance & upto max. Rs. 65000 from either of Sony/Samsung/LG/Philips/Panasonic/Toshiba brands. Pls. suggest me some better LED TV Models in the above price range.
> I have come to know that OLEDs are better than edge LEDs. So, should I wait for sometime & then go to purchase an OLED instead of purchasing an Edge-LED Tv right now.



you won't get a OLED in your range. It is said to be priced somewhere around 8,000$. I would say stay away from Philips and Toshiba because they don't have good LED Tv's. 
Make your choice from Sony, Samsung, LG and Panasonic.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 12, 2012)

^

I will have to kindly disagree. 

Philips has some of the best LED TVs out there, and Toshiba is also very very good !!


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I will have to kindly disagree.
> 
> Philips has some of the best LED TVs out there, and Toshiba is also very very good !!



Oh, This is a very subjective thing and I never heard of any good LEd Tv's from Philips till date. I know their Home Appliances are pretty good but when it comes to Tv's I doubt a bit.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 12, 2012)

Read reviews of 2012 Philips LED TVs, your doubts shall vanish


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 12, 2012)

sanjaitanu said:


> Dear ALL,
> I like to purchase a 40-42 inch LED TV with better performance & upto max. Rs. 65000 from either of Sony/Samsung/LG/Philips/Panasonic/Toshiba brands. Pls. suggest me some better LED TV Models in the above price range.
> I have come to know that OLEDs are better than edge LEDs. So, should I wait for sometime & then go to purchase an OLED instead of purchasing an Edge-LED Tv right now.



OLED prices will likely not reduce to lower than 1 lakhs within the new couple of years.  I suspect that we'll only see very cheap OLED TVs at least 2-3 years from now after the technology matures a lot more.

In any case, do you wish to have Smart TV or 3D capabilities in your TV?  If yes, you may have to raise your budget to about 70k - 75k or so to get a decent Smart 3D TV.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 13, 2012)

@sanjaitanu - there is some good news and some bad news for you - in case you want the OLED TV. The good news is - LG will soon start selling its OLED TV in India.The bad news is - the LG OLED TV will definitely not fit within the budget that you specify! 

On a serious note - you will get better advice if you could give more info on your TV watching habits and requirements.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 13, 2012)

Have a look at Samsung 32ES5600, its really a very good non 3D LED TV.


----------



## Minion (Dec 13, 2012)

sanjaitanu said:


> Dear ALL,
> I like to purchase a 40-42 inch LED TV with better performance & upto max. Rs. 65000 from either of Sony/Samsung/LG/Philips/Panasonic/Toshiba brands. Pls. suggest me some better LED TV Models in the above price range.
> I have come to know that OLEDs are better than edge LEDs. So, should I wait for sometime & then go to purchase an OLED instead of purchasing an Edge-LED Tv right now.



get this
Philips 42PFL7977 42 inches Easy 3D LED Television
LINK
Philips 42PFL7977 42 inches Easy 3D LED Television - Home Entertainment

you can easily get it around 65k.


----------

